# 3pk ?????fasst or spektrum?



## hazeracing (Apr 9, 2006)

fasst system or spektrum and why?
which do you prefer and why


----------



## haagar (Dec 10, 2006)

I upgraded from a DX 3.0 to a 3PK with the fasst system.

I know the DX 3.0 isn't the same as the spektrum pro system, but I had occasional problems with glitching/stuttering in both of my cars. Since I put the fasst system in it, I haven't had a single problem.

Lets just hope I didn't jinx myself.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i can't tell you which one to buy but i bought the fasst system for my 3pk about 2 or 3 months ago. it has worked perfectly everytime.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

FASST period.. Ive owned both... FASST system has NEVER caused me any issues.. Spektrum on the other hand... Well Id post of pics of the trouble it caused me...But pics of that many pieces and wrecks from the system flaking out on me would just chew up too much server space. I was scared to even try the FASST because of the issues I had with spektrum..I was afraid of destroying more stuff and having someone blame it on my ESC or Radio or other things.. FASST system does not care what ESC you have or transmitter, or what fabric your sweatshirt is made out of...It just works...Ive never gotten so much as a glitch out of the system..so bottom line..for me ands quite a few others..

Spektrum=worst thing Ive bought since returning to the sport..
FASST= Best thing Ive gotten since returning to the sport...

I dont run for either company..So Im not sponsor popping...Im sure if you did a deep enough search on hobbytalk youll find many posts by me on the issues I was having..


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I use Spektrum Pro on my 3PKS and they system works very, very well.
Before you install the modual, on ever model memory I would suggest changing to PPM, if it is on HRS you will have problems. It is even possible for your module to work when bound in PPM and then swichted to HRS, but warning this will result in decreased range and severe glitching and problems such as Kenwood descirbe.

Also, if your servos are not digital you need to upgrade. You will have issues and possible servo failures if you try to operate in HRS(FASST). If you do not plan on upgrading your servos you can still have the FASST modual opperate in PPM mode.


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

Fasst no question about it. I have never heard of anyone having a problem with the Fasst system, and Spektrum well you hear a problem every day at the track. Use the product that works!!


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

trailranger said:


> I use Spektrum Pro on my 3PKS and they system works very, very well.
> Before you install the modual, on ever model memory I would suggest changing to PPM, if it is on HRS you will have problems. It is even possible for your module to work when bound in PPM and then swichted to HRS, but warning this will result in decreased range and severe glitching and problems such as Kenwood descirbe.
> 
> Also, if your servos are not digital you need to upgrade. You will have issues and possible servo failures if you try to operate in HRS(FASST). If you do not plan on upgrading your servos you can still have the FASST modual opperate in PPM mode.


I dont feel like rehashing all the FACTS...But mine was set properly...There were KNOWN engineering defects in the system I used.. I had settings checked and the team even set people out to the track I was running at with testing equipment to try and track down what was happening... Rest assured radio was set properly. 

I dont want to start a big argument about what might have happened...All know what happened... Initially mine had a supposed Short antennae wire...the wire ran across some capacitors and was not properly shielded... So sometimes for reasons never explained to me the signal would get compromised... So they sent out new antennaes... with longer leads to route around the module capacitor board... AFTER I completley lost control mid race of an open mod car... striaght into the wall DONE!!!!

Phase 2.. new car.. Same old BS... this time I was given "new static proof" receivers.. Car 2 destroyed... I was given another set to try and the setup would still flake in and out...It was better in that I did not lose control BUT it still had issues..

I was then given an all new setup again. I was told of more revisions.At this point I got tired of being the R&D department. I never opened the box... at that point I had enough rebuilding... 

One needs to do no more than to read boards and look for complaints...You see little/no fasst complaints... spektrum on the other hand>>>Hope you have about 4 days to read them all..


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

so i will add a question to this, i was thinking of switching to the 3pk, because i like the 'dual" dual rate. i got a m11 with the non pro spectrum, its worked perfect from day one. my question, if i get the 3pk i wanna stick with spectrum since i have soooooo many receivers already, but id have to switch to the pro system, since its the only one you can get for it. will my non pro receivers work, and do i have to switch to digital servos ?


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

ohhhh pshhhhh. spektrum works great. I currently have it in my car and i whoop these 3pk pro wanabees any day of the week. I currently race down at crcrc and I have raced both carpet oval and carpet touring and not had a single problem with my radio. I like my dx2 because its lightweight. it has all the features I need and isnt overly bulky. what do you honestly need that a good computer radio doesent have. I cant tell you how many times ive had people brag about there radio only to get crushed in every race by some kid with a am or fm tower special. granted I do believe that these people have probably had problems with there spektrum. but I have not had a single problem. neither have I had a single problem with my novak equipment. and Ive heard horror story after horror story. so basically what im trying to tell you is get the system that is best suited for your needs. they are both great systems. neither will fail you. I want to steer you towards spectum because its cheaper and hasn't failed me yet. 

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

The digital servos are only when using in HRS mode.....even if you use x-tals in hrs receiver you must have a digital servo.. If you run it in PPM mode you can use standard servos...I believ the PRO system is like the fast system in that it can run in HRS mode and PPM..

I dont know if you can bind a pro module to a non pro receiver..The pro did not exist when I had spektrum..Im sure the FAQ on the horizon site will explain it


----------



## hazeracing (Apr 9, 2006)

thanks for the info guys i already own a 3pk so i dont want to change radios just finally upgrade.
one other ???? with the fasst system will i need a receiver pack for 4 cell?


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

hazeracing said:


> thanks for the info guys i already own a 3pk so i dont want to change radios just finally upgrade.
> one other ???? with the fasst system will i need a receiver pack for 4 cell?


No crutches are needed with the fasst system.. Now if you run open mod or runa 8 minute 4300 program where you could deplete the battery during a run then you would want to run a receiver pack as you would with any system to maintain steering control..


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

lol well i did not know that you already owned the radio you should have just asked what modual you should get. well in that case my opinion changes to the faast system. I think it will work for you plenty fine. as for will you need a receiver pack i dont know because I only have experience with spektrum 4 cell and it worked fine no problems. did not even run a cap. so I think you should be alright might wana ask some of the guys who know a bit more about the futaba systems. 

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Does this also apply to the 3PM pro FAAAST system? I don't need the internal power alloted by the 3PKS, I just not tha good a driver.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

hazeracing said:


> fasst system or spektrum and why?
> which do you prefer and why


FASST.

Because I've had both and the spektrum destroyed one of my cars. Had issues with it at a few tracks...brushed and brushless. 

The FASST system has been flawless at these same tracks. 

Although, if you don't mind running a receiver pack with the spektrum, I don't think you will have any issues with shutdown.

I use the 3PJS radio with my fasst system.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

If you are going to run in HRS mode and run digital servos, I believe you need 6.0v. So if you are running 4-cell or Nitro, keep this in mind.

I could be wrong about this but I know that running the non-Fasst modules, tring to run 4-cell in HRS it simply does not work and according to Futaba you have to have 6.0v.


----------



## hazeracing (Apr 9, 2006)

ScottH said:


> If you are going to run in HRS mode and run digital servos, I believe you need 6.0v. So if you are running 4-cell or Nitro, keep this in mind.
> 
> I could be wrong about this but I know that running the non-Fasst modules, tring to run 4-cell in HRS it simply does not work and according to Futaba you have to have 6.0v.


thats what i thought also just wanted some info on it thanks again


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

spektrum makes a HRS only unit just works with 3pk HRS only and I have had 2 module and 6 receivers and never had a glitch to this point over the last year and a half. I have seen guys have trouble with the pro version and the standard version.

I never run a receiver pack and always run HRS with 4cell.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

briano_72 said:


> so i will add a question to this, i was thinking of switching to the 3pk, because i like the 'dual" dual rate. i got a m11 with the non pro spectrum, its worked perfect from day one. my question, if i get the 3pk i wanna stick with spectrum since i have soooooo many receivers already, but id have to switch to the pro system, since its the only one you can get for it. will my non pro receivers work, and do i have to switch to digital servos ?


Your ProModual will work with any normal spektrum and spektrum pro modual. Spektrum HRS will only work with Spektrum HRS.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Tommygun43 said:


> FASST.
> 
> Because I've had both and the spektrum destroyed one of my cars. Had issues with it at a few tracks...brushed and brushless.
> 
> ...


I run the Pro Spektrum with the Micro receiver and so far no problems, even at a track where people are known to have problems with Spektrum. So does at least one drive I know of without problems. Can someone confirm if the failsafe on the Micro is set at a lower voltage than on the other Spektrum?receivers?


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought the SR3500 will function down to 3.2V. The SR3500 is the only RX i am using right now and all four have been flawless. I do have some SR3000's and SPM1205, Losi DSM RX but really I just keep them as spares since I perfer the smaller size. I do not use receiver packs in my 1/12 and oval car. I just have a 6.3V 3300uF capacitor I wired to an old servo lead and made a glitch buster. If you make your own glitch buster, use mother board capacitors with Ultalow ESR of < .02omhs, it will make a big difference than just a normal capacitor.


----------



## zune1 (Jun 8, 2007)

3pk fasst all the way , glitch free ,,,had hits many a time with a m11 and spectrum pro system ........................FUTABA forever :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

Fasst all the way. I also had a spektrum that took my car to the money wall. Since getting the fasst I have not had a single issue. Like was said before it seems spektrum is using its customers as its r & d department.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

FASST system! I have owned 3PK-Spectrum,Nomadio,and others.Now I currently have a 3PM FASST I bought for my Daughter,needless to say I had to buy her another new 3PM FASST radio.This radio is great and the FASST is the BEST I have ever used! Another A+++++ for FUTABA!


----------

